# Romance novels: past or present tense?



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi all,

Working on a contemporary romance novel (with some erotic elements) here and based on what seemed to be a current trend, I've written 42,000 words in first person, present tense. I like present tense. It has an immediacy, especially in the sex scenes. But then I started to doubt the decision and just re-wrote the first chapter in past. It's different, but not necessarily better. A few times during the writing, I suddenly realized I'd written a bunch in past, so it definitely is more natural for me.

I'm wondering what everyone else thinks? Remember, this is only for contemporary romance, first person. I don't think I would consider using present tense for much else, except perhaps YA, or NA romance. And in giving your opinion, keep in mind I'm perfectly capable of writing well in either tense, so that's not an issue.

Why did I start switching to past? It just seemed like there are people out there who hate present tense and they would dismiss my book out of hand based on the Look Inside. Why turn off a portion of my potential audience?

I just did a very quick and unscientific survey of top contemporary romance authors on Amazon, and got the following results, in no particular order:

Deborah Bladon — present
H.M. Ward — present
Bella Jewel — present
Bella Andre — past
Catherine Bybee — past
J.S. Scott — past
Melanie Marchande — both
Penelope Ward — past
A few others I glanced at — past

I'm hoping those who either write romance or read a lot of romance can weigh in here and cast a vote and maybe give reasons. I've also decided that the ideal pen name will be Bella Ward.  

Thanks!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Honestly? I'm one of the people who hate present tense. I have no idea why, but I find it irksome. It's not something I can put a finger on, but I just don't like it. Would it turn me off from buying it? Probably.


----------



## JWTapper (Nov 26, 2014)

My first (published) novel is in the same approximate genre - _contemporary romance novel (with some erotic elements)_. It's in past tense, third person, although the perspective is always from the protagonist's viewpoint. Kind of a first person experience without all the _I did this, I did that_ stuff, and I had a lot of fun writing it like that.

I'm not recommending that as the right way to do it, but it worked for me. In another novel I've gone pure first person but it's still in the past tense, but that one has a much darker theme and there are times when first person is going to get you the claustrophobia, isolation and emotion that you might not achieve with a third person view. Again, depending on your style and what works for you.

Personally, I think readers will be drawn in by a style that works rather than be put off by the use of a particular tense. But, again, it's all down to personal preference and you are not going to appeal to everyone no matter what or how you write. Once thing that's pretty certain: if you don't like how you're writing it, you're not going to enjoy writing it!


----------



## Lionel&#039;s Mom (Aug 22, 2013)

I see a lot in NA doing present and I don't hate but def prefer past. I still think it's more common/accepted to do past, but if yours is kind of NAish, those readers are probably more used to present and it shouldn't hurt you.

But for a wider reach, I'd say past. However, it seems like according to your research, it doesn't really matter for sales. Plenty of bestsellers do present.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Some readers have preferences; some don't care either way. When they open your book to the first page, they'll figure out if the tense you've chosen works for them. Do what seems right to you.


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

I also dislike present tense. I don't have scientific evidence to say past tense will appeal to a wider audience, but I do think it's the more established format, and therefore a safer bet, especially if you naturally veer towards writing that way.


----------



## KelliWolfe (Oct 14, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> Honestly? I'm one of the people who hate present tense. I have no idea why, but I find it irksome. It's not something I can put a finger on, but I just don't like it. Would it turn me off from buying it? Probably.


This. If it's written in present tense I don't care how many 5 stars it has, I'm not going to read it.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

I read a lot of both. I wasn't a big fan of present tense, but some of the steamier contemporary romances dominating the charts have changed my opinion. If you're confident you can do it well, I say go for it. First person, present tense is very hot in contemporary romance right now. Personally, I love writing it. For me, those stories write themselves. I have to assume because I feel so invested in the story, as though I'm telling my own story. Sometimes I wish!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Huge, long time romance reader here. I was looking over your list of authors and even though I didn't read all of them, the ones with present, I didn't like at all and some of the "past" ones I read and liked. And I don't even really know what present or past is. I couldn't explain it at that. I know what first person is and 3rd person. But I know I didn't like the ones listed under present and I don't like a lot of this new adult romance stuff that is so popular. I liked some, but not the majority of it. But I wouldn't always be able to explain. Maybe its because one is too close to the characters and in NA they can often be very emo and whiney? No clue. I just prefer regular contemporary romance. 

Not a writer and not in the know when it comes to such thing so its often a "know it when I read it" thing. But the tenses never really cross my mind when I review or talk about books after as I just not sure what they all are. Maybe it works sometime and it doesn't other times? 

Some of us like this, some of us like that and that is about it.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

The only time I really notice tense (or point of view) is when it's done badly. Do it well and I won't care if it's first or third, past or present.


----------



## Callaghan (May 5, 2014)

I used to refuse to read first person novels. Then I fell in love with a certain romance author. She completely changed my mind. There are several others that write in a similar manner. 

If I'm trying to pin it down to what makes them different, I think it is that they really get into the character's head. Let them say/think things that you normally don't see in a romance novel. There is also a lack of formality in the writing that really appeals to me. 

The one author I mentioned does it so well that I didn't realize until I was done with one of her books that she had written it entirely from the male's POV. A romance! 

If the first person POV is working for you, don't be scared away. A lot of us previous non readers of that style have been converted by many of the popular independent authors writing today.


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Isn't interesting that no one says, "I don't read books written in past tense."


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks so much to all those who have dropped by so far (on Thanksgiving, no less, for some you) to share your opinions! It's extremely helpful. I still don't know what I'll end up doing. It's tempting to leave it alone, actually. Just finish it and get it out there and let the market decide. I was going for a bit of a Deborah Bladon-esque, NA-ish type feel from the beginning, and present fits with that. (Although the main character is too old to be a proper new adult.)

It's also tempting to change it since I'm sure nobody would object to another book written in past tense. 

A couple notes: MistyMNB, it's definitely going to stay first person; I was just trying to decide whether to leave it in present tense or not.

Atunah, present tense would say things like: "I walk down the street and see a gorgeous man looking at me. He's striking in his bright-green jumpsuit. 'Hi,' he says." Or maybe: "As I'm walking down the street, I see..." Past would be: "I walked down the street and saw a gorgeous man looking at me. He was striking in his bright-green jumpsuit. 'Hi,' he said."

I will be pondering as I digest the recent feast...


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## briasbooks (Sep 11, 2013)

I write in third person, past tense. No particular reason other than it feels the most natural to me. I do notice different tenses immediately when reading other authors work. I'll admit it takes a while for me to get used to it.


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

I was going to say that I refuse to buy a book as soon as I read present tense in the preview. Then I noticed HM Ward in your list and thought "Did I accidentally download a present tense book." Yes I did so hopefully it won't make me want to tear up The Wedding Contract.


----------



## Lia Cooper (Jan 28, 2014)

there will be readers who strongly dislike present tense (or first person for that matter--I insta fail out of books written in first person irregardless of tense) and others who don't mind. 

i would say do what feels natural for the story, or enhances the telling of the story (there are some stories it makes more sense to write in past tense or present tense depending on how theyre being told, their structure, etc), and be consistent with whichever tense you choose.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

KelliWolfe said:


> This. If it's written in present tense I don't care how many 5 stars it has, I'm not going to read it.


Me as well. I want a warning for that in the book blurb, or else the book gets returned. I hate present tense.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Sargon said:


> Thanks so much to all those who have dropped by so far (on Thanksgiving, no less, for some you) to share your opinions! It's extremely helpful. I still don't know what I'll end up doing. It's tempting to leave it alone, actually. Just finish it and get it out there and let the market decide. I was going for a bit of a Deborah Bladon-esque, NA-ish type feel from the beginning, and present fits with that. (Although the main character is too old to be a proper new adult.)
> 
> It's also tempting to change it since I'm sure nobody would object to another book written in past tense.
> 
> ...


Sargon, although I also dislike books written in the present tense (just because they sound wrong as it isn't what I'm used to, creature of habit and all that), I think you should go ahead and publish it that way. Simply because, in this day of digital revolution, experimentation is our friend!


----------



## Amanda Hough (Feb 17, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Sargon, although I also dislike books written in the present tense (just because they sound wrong as it isn't what I'm used to, creature of habit and all that), I think you should go ahead and publish it that way. Simply because, in this day of digital revolution, experimentation is our friend!


I agree wholeheartedly with Evenstar. While I dislike it personally, maybe your brilliance will change my mind.


----------



## Spinneyhead (Nov 4, 2010)

I wrote an erotic romance with two viewpoint characters and used past for one and present for the other as one of the ways of giving them different voices. It opened with a scene from the present tense character, which, it seems may have put people off when they previewed it.


----------



## ScarlettParrish (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm amazed that anyone would refuse to read a book just because of the tense it's written in. It makes as much sense as saying "I won't read a book with a person called Jim in it."

Can you write a book in present tense? Yes. I've done it. Should you? Depends - is it well-written?

That's my answer to every "Can I do such-and-such in my book?" question. Is it well-written?


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

SevenDays said:


> The only time I really notice tense (or point of view) is when it's done badly. Do it well and I won't care if it's first or third, past or present.


You spoke for me, as well as for yourself.



ScarlettParrish said:


> I'm amazed that anyone would refuse to read a book just because of the tense it's written in.


So am I. But it's a surprisingly common attitude, as one can fairly easily see by reading reviews at Amazon and elsewhere.

In my opinion, authors who write in the present tense are limiting their markets. It's not something I intend to try, myself.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Spinneyhead said:


> I wrote an erotic romance with two viewpoint characters and used past for one and present for the other as one of the ways of giving them different voices. It opened with a scene from the present tense character, which, it seems may have put people off when they previewed it.


This is exactly what happened to me, re Hyperlink from Hell. Most of the book is past tense, but it starts out in present. Some very good critters on Critique Circle admitted they wouldn't even give it a glance -- just because it starts in present. They can't stomach it.
As a reader, I seldom fall in love with present tense stories. I know some (especially young) readers find it more immediate, but I feel like it's more often written poorly than not, and it sometimes reads like stage direction and draws too much attention to itself. Maybe that's why it works in YA and NA, where MCs are often self-absorbed and oh-so-soul-searchingly angsty.

We have to do what's right for each book, and trust that the right readers will find it.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> This is exactly what happened to me, re Hyperlink from Hell. Most of the book is past tense, but it starts out in present.


No way! I loved Hyperlink and never noticed that. Right there - that shows that when something is well written it doesn't matter.



ScarlettParrish said:


> I'm amazed that anyone would refuse to read a book just because of the tense it's written in. It makes as much sense as saying "I won't read a book with a person called Jim in it."


You are so right - so I pledge that I'm never reading another book with called Jim in it from this moment forward...


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

ScarlettParrish said:


> I prefer authors who take risks rather than sticking to the safe anyway. And, as I've said before, if it's written well, you can get away with anything. Do I think I write well? I certainly hope so. I do my best.


What people are trying to say here is that no, you can't. Not if present tense narration doesn't work for someone. It can be written as well as possible, but it'll still be present tense. That doesn't work at all for me. I've tried, multiple times. I loathed every single of these books and they predispose me against the authors.

Present tense is unbelievable, naggingly so. It screams "lie, all a lie!" at me from start to finish. It does the opposite of making me immerse myself in the story.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Sargon said:


> Atunah, present tense would say things like: "I walk down the street and see a gorgeous man looking at me. He's striking in his bright-green jumpsuit. 'Hi,' he says." Or maybe: "As I'm walking down the street, I see..." Past would be: "I walked down the street and saw a gorgeous man looking at me. He was striking in his bright-green jumpsuit. 'Hi,' he said."
> 
> I will be pondering as I digest the recent feast...


Thank you so much for laying it out in such a simple way for me. On first look for me it seems jarring to read present. Like I am sitting in someones head way to close. Now I could not say I never read a book with that tense and liked it or didn't. I think when I am able to sink into a book, as long as there aren't obvious things like wrong words and such, I might not notice. So I think it would have to do with how its done. For me often, especially in romance, things can get iffy if I can't stand a character for example. If I am stuck that close inside someone else, I think any dislike or tropes I don't like usually would stand out even more. It would also give me less of the other party/parties involved, the view of them.

But I can't rule it out overall, but I might not search it out on purpose. I still think part of the reason I got tired of reading new adult romance was having to be so close to characters that I'd just rather throw off a bridge. . TSTL, doormats, alpholes, all of that I think gets magnified when stuck so close like a mole to characters.

I think though that especially with romance, readers want the emotions that come with the story. I am not a writer, but I just assume in order to deliver those emotions in a believable way to the reader, one would have to write the story as one "feels" it? So you do it the way you are connected to the characters and story and get the reader connected in that same way. Some are going to like it, others aren't, but it will be authentic to the voice and emotions as you feel them.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

ScarlettParrish said:


> I already have done.


Well, there will be those you simply can't convince.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Sargon, although I also dislike books written in the present tense (just because they sound wrong as it isn't what I'm used to, creature of habit and all that), I think you should go ahead and publish it that way. Simply because, in this day of digital revolution, experimentation is our friend!


Thanks, Evenstar, and to everybody who has posted! This decision isn't getting any easier. l will say that I'm not writing this book for literary merit or experimentation (but, rather, to begin a new road in life heading toward writing full time instead of running my existing business), and the idea of limiting my audience by even a few people is kind of horrifying. As somebody said on a different thread, who knows which reader might go shouting from the rooftops and spread the word? The idea that maybe 1-10% (or more) of people might click the Look Inside and be turned off, and likely not even know why...ugh. I've been writing erotica for the last couple of months very successfully and one thing I've learned is you have to have all your ducks in a row--and the Look Inside is a darn huge duck in this case.

Right now what I think I'll do is write a few scenes/chapters in good ol' past tense and just see how they feel relative to the rest of the book. I have no qualms about going back and past-tense-icizing the whole thing if I have to; it won't be that big a deal and is another opportunity to edit as I go. It definitely retains almost all of the immediacy of the voice I've got going for the book, which is a very informal, just-talking-to-you style.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

Present tense might work for some short stories, but in a novel length work? yuk. I'd find it way too tedious. Many readers "argue" with the tense since they know it ain't so.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I think the erotica has caused your problem, as it is one of the few areas of writing where the majority actually seem to prefer the present tense.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> I think the erotica has caused your problem, as it is one of the few areas of writing where the majority actually seem to prefer the present tense.


No, actually...see my list of VERY successful romance writers who are using present tense, including H.M. Ward, who--I believe--has sold millions of books (there are surely countless more romance writers using present tense; I only checked about 10). Also see _Divergent_, a multi-million-selling YA book that was made into a movie. And I write my erotica in past tense.


----------



## Crime fighters (Nov 27, 2013)

Writers hate present tense. 
Readers don't care. 

That's really the gist of it. If readers hated present tense as much as some writers here, and Stephen King, do, then some of the top-selling fiction in the past few years wouldn't be top-sellers.


----------



## Nope (Jun 25, 2012)

.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Sargon said:


> No, actually...see my list of VERY successful romance writers who are using present tense, including H.M. Ward, who--I believe--has sold millions of books (there are surely countless more romance writers using present tense; I only checked about 10). Also see _Divergent_, a multi-million-selling YA book that was made into a movie. And I write my erotica in past tense.


Okay, in that case I was completely wrong. Just a theory, but clearly not the right one here.



K.B. said:


> Writers hate present tense.
> Readers don't care.


I don't think that is true at all! I answered as a reader. In my experience ALL writers are also readers


----------



## ScarlettParrish (Nov 23, 2014)

I was speaking to someone about this last night and he sent me a list of his favourite present tense novels...which were actually first person novels. There are an amazing number of people who don't even know what present tense means, and get it mixed up with first person.

If it's written well, you can get away with it. Present tense is just another tool in a writer's arsenal and it's foolish to say "I'd never write that," or "I'd never read it." It's as sensible as a carpenter saying "I'd never use a ball pein hammer." There's nothing wrong with any individual tool; it's all in how you use it.

Just because Author X did something badly doesn't mean Author Y couldn't do it well. I mean, if we all judged a writing tool on how so-and-so did it, no-one would ever write erotica again because EL James did it so badly. No-one would ever write thrillers because Dan Brown ruined the genre.

If you write something well, readers in general won't notice the tense you use. If a tool becomes invisible, it's a sign your story has stepped into the foreground and your readers can't see the mechanics of how you did it.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

KelliWolfe said:


> This. If it's written in present tense I don't care how many 5 stars it has, I'm not going to read it.


Same here. Loathe present tense in novels. Can manage it in a short story, but even then it is not my preference. Would put me off buying it.


----------



## Irish Mint (Jul 19, 2014)

K.B. said:


> Writers hate present tense.
> Readers don't care.
> 
> That's really the gist of it. If readers hated present tense as much as some writers here, and Stephen King, do, then some of the top-selling fiction in the past few years wouldn't be top-sellers.


Pretty much this.



Evenstar said:


> I don't think that is true at all! I answered as a reader. In my experience ALL writers are also readers


Compared to the everyday reader, writers are far more critical as readers.

--

Of Top 100 NA Romance titles, quite a few are written in first-person present:
- Maybe Someday (Over 2,000 reviews!)
- 'Til Death
- Destroying Beauty
- Down and Out
- Trashed by Jasinda Wilder
- Executive Toy
- Forever, Jack
- Unraveling You
- Wreck Me
- Forever Dark
- The Arrangement 17 by HM Ward
- Left Behind
- Forever Light
- Zane
- Prisoner
- Breakdown
- Asher
- Dirty Rowdy Thing
- The Force of Gravity
- That Girl
- Finding Dandelion


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

K.B. said:


> Writers hate present tense.
> Readers don't care.
> 
> That's really the gist of it. If readers hated present tense as much as some writers here, and Stephen King, do, then some of the top-selling fiction in the past few years wouldn't be top-sellers.


Mr. Mercedes is present tense, as is Black House, King's collaboration with Peter Straub.


----------



## Renata F. Barcelos (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't get this hate toward present tense at all... To me, what's annoying is the past tense. I wouldn't refuse to read anything just because of the tense, but I always prefer reading (and writing) in present tense.

*ETA* Some people claim that they find present tense not to let them immerse into the story. That's exactly the opposite for me. If someone is telling me something that's already happened, I find it more difficult to care than if I'm right there with the narrator when it is happening. It especially bothers me in books when there's no reason for it to be there, like "Me Before You", by Jojo Moyes. I loved that book, but it took me a long time to stop being annoyed by the past tense and get into the story; I couldn't understand why past tense when we were seeing the events as they were happening.

And, frankly, I had NEVER before given much thought about it...just after I started writing in present tense I became aware of all this fuss, so I agree that readers usually don't care much about tenses.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

As the OP I just wanted to pop in and say I love the debate!! Thanks, everyone!


----------

